

To Build a Mobile App Business, Build a Growth Engine First - mada299
http://www.500.co/mobile-growth-engine-branch/

======
andkon
Sweet tactics, very useful, but I disagree completely with the headline for
one reason: growth is necessary for success, but not sufficient. Growth
doesn't happen without something really great. You can optimize growth
techniques in the ways described above when you've iterated on your product
enough to already be facing diminishing returns from pure feature-building. Or
shit, maybe sooner.

I think of time spent on product as establishing the curve you'll follow: if
you're building intelligently, it makes the company and the product more
valuable to do more product-building. But time spent on growth can only move
you along the curve faster.

